# YARIS SPORTS TREND Cayenne MK II Brolly Hammerpreis



## am-angelsport (12. September 2011)

Hallo Angelfreunde,



TOP Angebot


*YARIS SPORTS  *
*TREND Cayenne MK II *
* Schirm Zelt Brolly 
 *
* [8718144119329] * 
*DER Hammerpreis - bestes Preis / Leistungsverhältnis*  
*Neuheit 2011 - Innovation !*  
*verbessertes Material - TOP Qualiät*  ​ Geräumiger Schirm mit Seitenteilen.  
Durch die spezielle Klapptechnik ist das Ceyenne Schirmzelt kinderleicht am Wasser aufzubauen.  
Dieses  Oval Umbrella Zelt bietet genügend Raum für zwei sitzende Personen,  oder eine liegende Person und ist ideal für den mobilen Angler. Durch  die Seitenklappen und den fehlenden Mittelstab haben Sie viel mehr Raum.  Es schützt Sie sowohl gegen den Wind, wie auch gegen Regen und Sonne.  Mit Hilfe des Overnighter Overwraps machen Sie im Handumdrehn ein  komplettes abgeschlossenes Zelt aus diesem Regenschirm!

Die  Ceyenne Ausführung wird komplett mit Stormsticks, Swivelcaps und  herausnehmbarer Bodenplane geliefert. Inkl. Transportasche und Heringe. ​

  
 Maße: 245 x 188 x 158 ​

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ayenne-MK-II-Brolly-Hammerpreis_p10919_x2.htm​​ 





http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ayenne-MK-II-Brolly-Hammerpreis_p10919_x2.htm

 bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar. 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 



bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.
Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

